# Porsche Dealer, very impressed



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

had my 2nd experience at a Porsche dealer today,

went down to have a look at an 02 Boxster S - pretty much loaded with all the toys, and at a reasonable(ish) price.

They were very polite & helpful and gave me a great test-drive in the car, they weren't pushy and gave me all the time I needed.

I am VERY tempted, just need to justify the cost & see how much they are willing to get my business, I'll let you know how I get on....

but overall a very good impression, def. better than some of the Audi dealers I have dealt with!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree , in my dealings with JCT600 at the silverlink in Wallsend and Parker & Parker in Kendal I have nothing but praise for them in all respects.They even have your name up on a board in gold letters to welcome you in when you take your car for service , then theres the pre-service "interview" to ask about any problems and the post-service "de-briefing" to discuss whats been done and of course the bag full of prezzies waiting for you when you get in the car again.I wouldn`t say they were overly expensive either , its just the Porsche way of doing things.I`ve also never had problems getting test drives either. Try getting a test drive at some dealers of lesser run of the mill marques and you`d think you`d asked for the golden fleece.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

High praise indeed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

Though generally better than any other marque I've owned, my local dealer (Porsche Sutton Coldfield) have a habit of manipulating their waiting lists for certain models. I know that all dealers do this to an extent, but these guys don't play fair at all.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Been to three (Dick Lovett Bristol, AFN Swindon & AFN Reading). All were excellent, especially Dick Lovetts where I eventually bought my car.


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Went to Porsche Towester at the weekend - very friendly and helpful


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Ok, even more impressed today - they just called and offered me a place at a porsche driving event next week...

1 on 1 instruction around a test-track etc.

v.cool.. but I won't get the car until next Saturday - this make me want it even more!?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Was at Lindbrook Porsche in Tonbridge all morning yesterday - very very professional, aren't rushing me, nothing too much trouble, want to help me, remember my son's name. Well, they would, wouldn't they? Except so many dealers don't. Why can't Audi dealers be remotely like Porsche.

Am looking forward to the whole Porsche thing enormously!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

i got mine from tonbridge... they were good!

but aftercare at dealers seems to be let down....

just my opinion


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> but aftercare at dealers seems to be let down....
> 
> just my opinion


Compared to......


----------

